
How big tech is dragging us towards the next financial crash - jrepinc
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/nov/08/how-big-tech-is-dragging-us-towards-the-next-financial-crash
======
olivermarks
Superbly researched and written article, looking forward to reading book with
some trepidation. Makers & Takers is a terrific sobering read too

------
ecf
While on the page exists the Twitter + Facebook share links.

I guess you have to use big tech to make money complaining about big tech.

